# connecting Compaq Presario R3000 to Panasonic Plasma



## Vincent34112 (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi all,
I've tried to research this here and elsewhere, couldnt find info specific to my situation. I'd just like to connect my laptop the tv in my livingroom.
I have the Compaq Presario R3000, running xp and the tv is a Panasonic ModelTH50PX6OU. There is a 4 prong s video in the front flip down space as well as the video in and audio L/R in. The laptop has a 7 prong s video.
My tv runs through a home theater receiver but I dont need to have the sound through the speaker system.Id like to request some guidance...I am not that technical so I appreciate your help.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Don't worry about it. Just get a regular 4 pin S-video cable and connect it up. It should work fine. Why they put those other pins into the computer side is any body's guess. To get sound you'll also need to connect the "headphone out" plug on the laptop to the TV (or receiver) using SOMETHING LIKE THIS available at any electronic store - even Walmart or Target.


----------



## Vincent34112 (Feb 1, 2008)

Yuster, 
thanks very much. I was in best buy yesterday and all they had was an s-video cable with four prong male port on both ends. Are you saying that I can put that into the 7 prong female s-video port on the laptop?


Thanks,

Vince


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Vincent34112 said:


> Yuster,
> thanks very much. I was in best buy yesterday and all they had was an s-video cable with four prong male port on both ends. Are you saying that I can put that into the 7 prong female s-video port on the laptop?
> 
> 
> ...


Yes!

And don't let them talk you into buying anything but the least expensive one. If after you get it hooked up the quality seems less than perfect take it back and try a different brand. But I doubt you'll see any improvement - its all just copper wire.


----------



## BlueSky20 (Nov 11, 2008)

I was wondering how did you end up connecting your s cable to tv? Did you use nvidia? I have a Presario R3000 and can not figure out how to connect it. Any help would be appreciated!


----------

